# A new use for shimmery white eyeshadow...



## ashk36 (Jan 23, 2010)

So we're moving my mom's dog grooming shop within the next couple of weeks. We're finally going to get a chance to decorate like we've always wanted!!! We're planning on building an 8x8ft wall in the front of the shop to block the view of my mom's messy grooming station, and we want to paint it red. Then we decided we don't want it to be just red, we want it to be shimmery, glossy red. We've been researching online trying to find the right paint. We've found one that has a pearlescent shimmer to it, but it didn't have a lot of details. But I got an idea!!! *DING!!!!!* Tell me if this is crazy...

We want the final product to be glossy and easy to clean. We want it to have a pearlescent shimmer. What if we got a clear gloss glaze to paint over the red, and added some white shimmer powder eyeshadow? Would that work? We're gonna find out soon. Wal Mart has the small bon-bons powder shadows for 99 cents. We're gonna test it out with that, and hope for the best. How cool would it be if it works? I don't see how it wouldn't. Wish me luck!! Any other cool design ideas? We're going for a kind of Asian-inspired theme. Cherry blossoms, bamboo, etc. Bring it!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 23, 2010)

That would be really cool! Be sure to update us and post pics!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 24, 2010)

yes, it would. ive used it before. be sure to do lots of tests to get your ratios right


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 24, 2010)

that sounds awesome! how about a Japanese garden with cherry blossoms? I LOVE Japanese gardens. One day I will turn my backyard into one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But it will take quite a bit of time and talent to put that on a wall.


----------

